# Fitness- always a work-in-progress



## Nathan (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## C50 (Dec 18, 2022)

That would make a great T-shirt to wear at the gym!


----------



## Barefootgirl (Dec 30, 2022)

Oh, if it were only that easy.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Dec 30, 2022)

On my way to sling some iron this morning.


----------

